# How much space?!



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 92 cm long, 32 cm deep, 45 cm high (approx.) glass tank with a wire roof. It currently houses 5 does. I clean them weekly, with a few spot cleans throughout the week as required (but their nest is renewed monthly). I am planning to build an extra shelf part-way up the tank for extra space, though they already have lots of hammocks, apple branches, etc. which they use for climbing, and hay for burrowing, nest material, eating. plus lots of extra toys spread around the tank... How many more females COMFORTABLY could I fit in? Please don't give me max. numbers, my first thoughts are for the mice  
And how much would I need to clean them out if more mice were added?

Thank you!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

I would say no more than six mice. I've always thought shelves didn't really add much living space for more mice. They don't spend that much time on shelves and they live the majority of the time on the ground anyway. Extra levels are more for play time and exercise.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, thank you. I think I'll just leave it with the 5 in... I'll have to get another cage, but thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

The height of the cage for mice does not determine the number of mice that can be kept but depends on the surface floor area. Depending on the type of mice you keep will depend on the minimum floor space required for that animal.

UK Lab mice minimum requirements being 100 square centimetres if housed in groups or 200 square centimetres if housed singly, this is considered by most to be on the small side. Your tank according to those figures would hold a considerable 29.

I personally would not exceed 10 in a tank that size if they were pet or show stock and housed as a colony for long periods of time, feeder mice I wopuld probably goto 20 max but this number would be constantly changing on a week to week basis.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

29 mice? I wouldn't advise putting that many mice in a cage together no matter how large the tank.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I did state that was the maximum allowed under uk Lab mice caging sizes. 10 would be max I would house in a tank that size but then with the high sides the ammonia levels will be considerably higher as well unless enough ventilation is provided.

I wonder who advised the UK government on the size of acceptable cages as the size does seem very small even for a weaner pet mouse.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

I would be very curious how they get to those numbers as well. I'm in the US and I don't follow much of the UK standards. I find those numbers a bit absurd. I've never realized that before.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

US standard is I think slightly smaller prior to 2006 not got figures since then


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

TrixYogurt (iM) said:


> I would be very curious how they get to those numbers as well. I'm in the US and I don't follow much of the UK standards. I find those numbers a bit absurd. I've never realized that before.


Remember that labs give less space than many think is suitable. Nobody would recommend you actually put 29 mice in that tank! You might get more usable space if you put their bedding or sleeping area on the shelf so they have the run of the tank footprint.


----------

